# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Drukkende en stekende pijn

## mkn

Hoi!

Ik loop al een aantal maanden met een heel vervelend probleem.. Ik vind het ook zo genant om er steeds over te beginnen.. 
Ik heb de hele dag door een drukkend gevoel rond mijn anus.. Om de zoveel tijd heb ik last van een korte stekende pijn. Dit duurt hoogstens een minuut en dan is het voorbij. In het begin (bijna een jaar geleden) kwam hier ook vaak bloed bij vrij, maar daar heb ik de afgelopen 3-4 maanden geen last meer van gehad. Ik ben hiervoor vaak bij de huisarts geweest.. De eerste keer gaf de huisarts aan dat ik goed op mijn dieet moest letten. Dit heb ik gedaan, maar ik merkte geen verschil. Ik ging terug en toen heeft zij gecontroleerd op aambeien. Hier was ook geen sprake (meer) van. Wel bleef ik nog de klachten ervaren. Vervolgens kreeg ik een oplossing die ik in een glas met koud water moest gieten en elke dag gedurende twee weken moest drinken. Hierdoor moest de ontlasting soepeler gaan en zouden m'n klachten verdwijnen. Dit is helaas niet het geval geweest. De laatste keer dat ik een bezoek bracht aan de huisarts, zei ze dat ze eigenlijk niet zo goed wist wat er aan de hand was. Haar voorstel was dat ik twee weken lang lidocaine zalf zou gebruiken om te kijken hoe dat zou gaan. Ik ben hier nu al een week mee bezig, maar merk wederom geen verschil. Daarnaast gaf de huisarts aan dat ik relaties moest proberen te ontdekken met momenten waarop ik het meeste last heb van deze pijn. Ik zal ze hier even opsommen (het kan best dat sommige dingen hier totaal niet aan gerelateerd zijn hoor..):

- De pijn is vooral 's ochtends. 's Nachts en 's avonds heb ik weinig last;
- Als ik 's ochtends geen ontlasting heb gehad, is de pijn gedurende de dag weinig;
- De stekende pijn komt vlak nadat ik heb ontbeten en/of geluncht;
- Misschien heel raar, maar als ik ongesteld ben heb ik totaal geen last van drukkende of stekende pijn;
- De pijn is beter te verdragen als ik lig.

Ik weet echt niet meer zo goed wat ik hiermee moet.. Heeft iemand vergelijkbare klachten en/of advies voor mij?
Alvast bedankt!

----------

